# Pride New Year final matches (maybe)



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2003)

COMPLETE CARD: 
- Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson v. Ikuhisa 'The Punk' Minowa 
- Heath Herring v. 'Giant' Silva 
- Hayato Sakurai v. Daiju Takase 
- Murilo Ninja v. Akira Shoji 
- Royce Gracie v. Hidehiko Yoshida 
- Don Frye v. Gary 'Big Daddy' Goodridge 
- Daniel Gracie v. Wataru Sakata 
- Ze' Mario Sperry v. Yuki Kondo 
- Kiyoshi Tamura v. Rony Sefo 
- Kazushi Sakuraba v. Rogerio 'Minotouro' Noguiera


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

Not me. I don't do PPV.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 31, 2003)

no one is it isn't on PPV =-(


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

Ah, I assumed it would be--will it only be available on tape/DVD afterward then?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like it


----------



## ace (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *COMPLETE CARD:
> - Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson v. Ikuhisa 'The Punk' Minowa
> - Heath Herring v. 'Giant' Silva
> ...




1 - Jackson
2 - Herring
3 - Sakuri
4 - Rua
5 - Draw 
6 - Frye
7 - D. Gracie
8 - Kondo
9 - Tamura
10 - Sak

My Pic's as to who will win


----------



## JDenz (Jan 4, 2004)

Pretty damn close there Primo.


----------

